# Thoughts..puppy fined for peeing in class



## Lainer04 (May 12, 2014)

I would like to hear some opinions on the following situation: a puppy kindergarten class rules. If your puppy happens to pee during class you are to immediately clean it up, naturally and you will be fined a $10.00 fee. Is this crazy or is it just me?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

That sounds ridiculous to me! What do they have special carpet or something? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Um..crazy!!


----------



## Lainer04 (May 12, 2014)

Glad to hear that 2 people thought the same thing. When I read this I though how ridiculous!!! Not going to that class!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh good! I'm glad you are not already attending those classes. Someone really needs to take a few lessons on puppyhood and how accidents sometimes just happen. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't know why I find this so funny! Ridiculous but funny!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats ridiculous lol I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mad! Or a money spinner ... Leave a little of the right scent around, and you could more or less guarantee at least another $10 from each participant...


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Time for a new class.....crazy...


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Ummm puppies pee. It's what they do. I would never implement this rule in my classes. Just comfort the embarrassed owner & clean it up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Not only is that insane, but it speaks of somebody who believes in punishment rather than positive reinforcement - run!
Now if you find someone who gives you ten dollars if your puppy doesn't pee in class, I would sign right up lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

it's a good way of making sure people don't enroll. someone needs a course in business administration and building a customer base...


----------



## Lainer04 (May 12, 2014)

Funny thing, you don't get the class rules until you paid. Once I read the peeing rule, I notified them that I am canceling the class. I also notified AmEx regarding my refund. I never heard of anything so ridiculous!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, ridiculous and a very bad business practice to fine people for something that is virtually inevitable and worse not to let you see the rules until after you paid. It is a good thing that you have your card to back up your refund, not all "vendors" play by those rules very well either.

I always give a free consult to my new clients and make it clear to them what my policies (e.g. regarding cancellations) are at that visit so that they can decide if I am the right person for them. Not that you give away the farm, but you can often get more business by giving something away than by throwing penalties all over the place.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow, that is crazy! Glad you're not going to that class.

We just went to a puppy kindergarten class today and it's a 90 minute class for puppies from 7 to 18 weeks old, which is a LOOONG time for baby puppies to hold it! 

Thankfully they give 2 "potty breaks" during the class, plus you to take your puppy outside whenever necessary.

I haven't seen any accidents in class yet, but they would happily help you clean it up and get back to training.

Of course this is a totally positive class where they ask you not to even use the word "no" or any other type of correction that isn't positive.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow, if they enforce that rule they make a lot of extra cash for sure!!!! The fact that they inform you AFTER you sign up is a little shady in my book!
Puppies pee, that's what they do, and the practice of humiliating a owner for it, is not a class I'd opt to be in for sure!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

How pathetic is that. I'm just wondering where this training took place.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lainer04 (May 12, 2014)

They are located in NJ. We live 1/3 of the time here and 2/3 of the year in FL.


----------



## DoeValley Poodles (Jun 12, 2010)

I bet that makes every owner pay better attention to their puppy in class. You know how many times in a class setting I see a puppy make obvious cues that they need to relieve themselves that are ignored or missed by their owner. I also bet they don't actually charge anything either. Kind of like those signs that say things like unattended kids will be given candy and a free puppy


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

DoeValley Poodles said:


> I bet that makes every owner pay better attention to their puppy in class. You know how many times in a class setting I see a puppy make obvious cues that they need to relieve themselves that are ignored or missed by their owner. I also bet they don't actually charge anything either. Kind of like those signs that say things like unattended kids will be given candy and a free puppy



I bet that the only people in the class are the ones stupid enough to not bother reading the rules.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

It makes perfect sense to me. We all know that puppy classes are less for the puppies than the owners. And this may teach owners to pay attention to their dogs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Good point Frank, but I still think it is a better strategy to make sure people get to classes with their puppies. For me this would have been very off-putting. Wouldn't it make more sense for the class instructor to spend time at the beginning of the first session talking about how to read a puppy's signs of needing to go? They could offer a daily award to the people whose puppies didn't pee in the class. I guess on this regard I'm more about the carrot than the stick.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That rule would make me so nervous, my puppy would probably sense it and pee. I could understand a fine if you don't clean up after your dog...


----------

